# No more network after major update

## elsni

Hi,

I needed to update my home server which was not updated for about two years because of a suggested portage update. 

Unfortunately, that leads into update of the whole system because of blockers of blockers and so on. 

I needed to update gcc, glibc, baselayout and install OpenRC. Update @world ist still not possible because of blockers.

But the worst thing is that on a reboot, ethernet is not working anymore and I dont know what to do.

there is no /etc/init.d/network or net.eth0 !?!

On boot there are some messages about outdated /etc/ scripts, but I already did an etc-update.

I'm stuck, could someone give me an advice where to start or what to do next?

Thank you very much!!

----------

## Buffoon

Add net.ifnames=0 to kernel command line and eth0 will be back.

----------

## charles17

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> Add net.ifnames=0 to kernel command line and eth0 will be back.

 

Or, without touching the kernel command line: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Eudev#Keep_classic_.27eth0.27_naming.

----------

## elsni

Thanks,

but that did not work. It seems that I have some issues with the update anyway, so I guess it I'll have to fix them first.

----------

## vaxbrat

You probably did persistent naming when udev got sufficiently bumped.  Do an

```
ifconfig -a

```

If you get enpxxxx style devices, they should stay put for you to work with them.  Or just follow the eudev guide if you want to switch over to the new default udev for gentoo and then opt to put back old school naming in /etc/udev/rules.d as documented.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Eudev

----------

